# Diet Change?



## TriniJuice (Sep 14, 2014)

Getting back on track with actually keeping up with macros
Not sure if i should try to carb cycle again or just eat the same shxt everyday...
For me their pretty much the same shxt...w/carb cycling im eating more or less of the same food (carb wise) w/no carbs over the weekend which is killer but atleast with eating the same amount of foods everday i would be keeping intake the same and enjoy my carb intake 24/7

Pretty much what has been the best for you in terms of eating as far as steadily gaining and what would u recommend....

I usually prep meals for 2days in advance 
Ex; sunday i cook for mon/tues
Wed i cook for thurs/fri 
Sat i cook for sat/sun

Macro wise im going to try; (just an initial layout)
 4k cals / 300g Protein / 3-400g Carbs /  100g Fats


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 14, 2014)

Also im not one that really enjoys beef unless it's in the form of a burger....
I usually opt out beef for milk and greek yogurt
Usually i only eat beef (8-9oz steak) once a day before bed (at least try to) 
Is it really that important that i add beef into my diet, I'd always just asumed milk was a good substitute (2-4 cups a day min)

But I eat the hell out of fried chicken


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 14, 2014)

Hmmmm;
Guess i gotta pm Spongey-R-Us


----------



## losieloos (Sep 14, 2014)

Trini I got to much to read. Cliff notes notes please.


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 14, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Trini I got to much to read. Cliff notes notes please.



Can i substitute beef for milk and greek yogurt
And should i carb cycle or just eat the same shxt err day for overall gainz...


----------



## losieloos (Sep 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Can i substitute beef for milk and greek yogurt
> And should i carb cycle or just eat the same shxt err day for overall gainz...



HMMM all that dairy might give you shits. Idk anything about carb cycling. I would just eat carbs whenever u need them  and keep eating the BEEF!


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 20, 2014)

So I've decided to do kind of a "diet restart"
I'm just going to keep macro intake consistent daily until i get past 210/215 before i switch over to carb cycling....
Do to my not eating consistently bcuz of work and 50mcg dosage of T3 I've went down to 190lbs (was 200lbs when shxt was good)
Gonna shoot for 3500Cals (min) with 300p/400c/100f
I'll adjust 4m their;  How does that sound?


----------



## Paolos (Nov 4, 2014)

Trini with regards to the beef try grinding your meat. Seems like a lot of work but not really....Grind 5lbs of top sirloin, eye of the round or any
other lean cut of beef. Cook it up like taco meat and your good to go. Cooks quick but tastes like steak (firm and a bit dry) but not mushy
like ground beef from the store.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 4, 2014)

I was advised getting a George Foreman grill;
Hot meat in 5min, pretty fukN nice kitchen appliance


----------



## Paolos (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr. George has it going on for sure!


----------



## Maijah (Nov 4, 2014)

I've got the foreman, you can cook almost anything on it. Sometimes it comes out a bit dry because of the way all the fat (good stuff) drips off the edge. But its def. convenient, and worth purchasing.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Im pretty sure you got too much fat in your diet brother...Fat is the only macro that gets stored directly as body fat,, the others like carbs (protein is not turned into fat but can ve converted to glucose) your body can store roughly a days worth in your liver and if you consistently eat too many triglycerides will break it down into a storageable form... So if your consuming a ton of fat and adequate carbs your body will notturn fat into glucose for fuel or otherwise burn it it will save it and make you chubbier... Bulking go ahead and smash back more carbs and drop your fat quite a bit.. Give your body plenty energy availability but not so much fat to hoard


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Im pretty sure you got too much fat in your diet brother...Fat is the only macro that gets stored directly as body fat,, the others like carbs (protein is not turned into fat but can ve converted to glucose) your body can store roughly a days worth in your liver and if you consistently eat too many triglycerides will break it down into a storageable form... So if your consuming a ton of fat and adequate carbs your body will notturn fat into glucose for fuel or otherwise burn it it will save it and make you chubbier... Bulking go ahead and smash back more carbs and drop your fat quite a bit.. Give your body plenty energy availability but not so much fat to hoard


Wut...

Storeagable? Jesus blob that isn't a word lol

A few other minor detail are incorrect too. The body doesn't turn fat into glucose. That would be like alchemy or something.

You are on the right track though.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Getting back on track with actually keeping up with macros
> Not sure if i should try to carb cycle again or just eat the same shxt everyday...
> For me their pretty much the same shxt...w/carb cycling im eating more or less of the same food (carb wise) w/no carbs over the weekend which is killer but atleast with eating the same amount of foods everday i would be keeping intake the same and enjoy my carb intake 24/7
> 
> ...



What's your height, weight, age and current goal (bulk/cut)?


----------



## Spongy (Nov 5, 2014)

Herro


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Im pretty sure you got too much fat in your diet brother...Fat is the only macro that gets stored directly as body fat,, the others like carbs (protein is not turned into fat but can ve converted to glucose) your body can store roughly a days worth in your liver and if you consistently eat too many triglycerides will break it down into a storageable form... So if your consuming a ton of fat and adequate carbs your body will notturn fat into glucose for fuel or otherwise burn it it will save it and make you chubbier... Bulking go ahead and smash back more carbs and drop your fat quite a bit.. Give your body plenty energy availability but not so much fat to hoard



Many ppl find increasing fats instead of carbs on a bulk to be better. Can help with satiety, joints, better hormonal profile, better energy for some, etc. Very individualistic thing.


----------

